# Craftsman Torque Wrench Problem



## littlejohn (Oct 15, 2015)

Good Morning to all,
I'm hoping that a kowlegeable  someone can help me with my Craftsman Torque Wrench, 20 to 150 -lb range, Model 44595.

Wrench came apart on me.

At first I could hear a nut rattling-around inside the handle.

I popped-off the end-cap and indeed found a nut loose from the shaft.

As a "recovery" attempt i've adjusted the wrench to the scale top end, 150-ft-lbs scale.

My plan is:

With the adjustment at the top-end,  reattach the nut (adding a dab of medium strength (blue) threadlocker).  Plan t install the nut as close to the plastic partition as possible.  

Maybe I can us an ice pick or something to spin the nut to that point.

Once the threadlocker has cured. I should then be "in about the right place" and then be able to use the wrench.

Anybody have experience with this type tool and can offer any assistance

Thanks,

?littlejiohn


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

Why the fuss? Take the darn tool down to Sears or Osh and pick up a replacement.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Yep, return it, let Sears deal with it Just my 2 cents...


----------

